# carte mère imac G4 morte



## dams65 (1 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
voilà j'ai mon imac G4 tournesol 15" tout d'origine qui vient de voir sa carte mère flancher...  je suis allé dans un centre agréé apple et ils m'annoncent 450 euros pour la changer, à ce prix là je préfère racheter une machine d'occase...
donc en fait je m'adresse à vous pour savoir si vous connaissiez un endroit où je peux en acheter une ou mieux encore si quelqu'un en possède une et veut s'en débarrasser, je suis là .
j'ai vu des cartes mères pour les macs sur ebay mais pour le moment je n'en ai vu uniquement pour powerbook ou pour imac G3:mouais: .
merci de votre aide


----------



## kitetrip (1 Octobre 2006)

Malheur pour toi...
La réparation coûte très chère et si tu parviens à trouver par tes moyens une carte mère pour ton iMac, le montage est une opération très (très) délicate.

Je t'ai envoyé un MP


----------



## vousti (1 Octobre 2006)

qu'est ce qu'il a exactement?


----------

